
Astronomers Worldwide Are About to Make a Groundbreaking Black Hole Announcement - jacobedawson
https://www.sciencealert.com/the-event-horizon-telescope-is-about-to-make-a-hyuuuuge-announcement
======
jacobedawson
OP here - The URL is admittedly off-putting & the date of the announcement is
odd, but it appears legit:

[https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/04/02/black-...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/04/02/black-
holes-first-ever-photo-should-unveiled-next-week/3343250002/)
[https://interestingengineering.com/will-we-actually-see-a-
bl...](https://interestingengineering.com/will-we-actually-see-a-black-holes-
event-horizon-next-week) [http://www.newser.com/story/273418/no-ones-ever-
seen-a-black...](http://www.newser.com/story/273418/no-ones-ever-seen-a-black-
hole-pic-that-may-change.html)
[https://www.eso.org/public/announcements/ann19018/?lang](https://www.eso.org/public/announcements/ann19018/?lang)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?reload=9&v=Dr20f19czeE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?reload=9&v=Dr20f19czeE)
(live stream)

Could be an elaborate joke but from what I understand it is a set of images
from the Event Horizon Telescope
[https://eventhorizontelescope.org/](https://eventhorizontelescope.org/)
capturing Sagittarius A (the supermassive black hole in the center of the
Milky Way)

------
eutropia

      https://www.sciencealert.com/the-event-horizon-telescope-is-about-to-make-a-hyuuuuge-announcement
    

That url is foolish.

------
AnimalMuppet
The anticipation is nice, I suppose, but... telling us that there's going to
be an announcement? Why don't they just, you know, make the announcement? Or,
if they're not ready yet, then why don't they just not say anything yet?
Announcing an announcement... don't bother. In particular, don't waste my
time.

------
darkerside
[https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/04/02/black-...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/04/02/black-
holes-first-ever-photo-should-unveiled-next-week/3343250002/)

It's the 3rd, so probably not a joke. I have to assume this is going to either
be incredible or incredibly disappointing. But I'd love to hear some more
informed speculation than my own.

------
Rooster61
April fools article? I seriously doubt this is actually happening.

~~~
nikbackm
It's happening.

~~~
Rooster61
Ok. Any other source you'd like to add? I couldn't find any, I'm assuming you
had better luck. Otherwise, I'm still calling shenanigans.

~~~
m-p-3
[https://www.eso.org/public/announcements/ann19018/](https://www.eso.org/public/announcements/ann19018/)

The posted date worries me, but I doubt ESO would make a prank on something
that significant.

